# Boost Production of Peas By Using an Inoculant



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Boost Production of Peas By Using an Inoculant










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## skyedale (May 25, 2016)

When I plant peas and beans I soak them overnight in a glass or ceramic container and add a few drops of coffee. The coffee acid helps break down the hard seed shell -so I am told. The next morning I drain the seeds. I grab a mason jar and head to the garden. I add about 1 tbs of inoculant to the mason jar and then 5 pea or bean seeds- shake till they are covered then plant. I find that only doing 5 seeds at a time makes it easier to manage. I repeat until all my seeds are planted. This year because I couldn’t find the inoculant I wanted so I will just do the peas. I find find I do the beans with inoculant I get so many I land up with so many I either have to freeze or give them away. We are just two people so 5 green bean & 5 wax bean plants more than do us.


----------

